# Asus PG278QR/ Color banding



## MrNice1337 (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den Monitor gekauft. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das z.B. das Cod4 logo von den grau/schwarz stufen sehr abgeschnitten wirkt. Ich kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus damit, deshalb würde ich eure Meinung dazu hören. Bei YT Videos ist mir das auch schon bisschen aufgefallen, dachte aber das könnte an der Source liegen. Sind hier besitzer die das evtl. bestätigen können? Kann man sowas irgendwie Testen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Erst einmal musst du dich über das Thema informieren um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Einen Screenshot hochladen bringt schonmal gar nichts weil wir dann nicht sehen was du siehst, es sei denn wir haben den gleichen Monitor.
Du musst also ein Foto machen. Dann wären deine Einstellungen wichtig, insbesondere die Helligkeit. Wenn zu hoch eingestellt dann werden dunkle Szenen aufgehellt. Dafür gibt es im Monitor Menü sogar extra Gaming Bild Aufheller.
Ich sehe auf dem Screenshot weder in farbigen noch in dunklen Bereichen grobe Abstufungen bzw. Übergänge. Wenn deine Monitor Einstellungen "normal" sind und du hast Banding dann besitzt dein Monitor nur ein 6bit+FRC Panel.


----------



## zotac2012 (18. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf dem Screenshot weder in farbigen noch in dunklen Bereichen grobe Abstufungen bzw. Übergänge. Wenn deine Monitor Einstellungen "normal" sind und du hast Banding dann besitzt dein Monitor nur ein 6bit+FRC Panel.


Der Asus PG278QR hat genauso wie das Vorgängermodell der PG278Q ein 8Bit Panel ohne FRC!


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Hast du eine wirklich zuverlässige Quelle dafür ? Weil warum sollte im Dell S2716DG und HP Omen 27 ein anderes Panel stecken als im Acer XB271HUA und Asus PG278Q(R) bzw. warum sollte sich AU Optronics
die Mühe machen und 2 unterschiedliche Versionen produzieren. Da man 6bit+FRC auch als 8bit bewerben darf, schummeln bzw. verschleiern 2 Hersteller vielleicht einfach nur und der "Beweis" kommt vom TE !?

Die 4 Modelle meine ich


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich habe alle möglichen einstellungen Probiert, dass Problem bleibt dennoch bestehen(sollte es eins sein...) Auf meinem alten Monitor hat das Bild einen sauberen übergang, weshalb ich Hier stutzig wurde. Ich besitze aktuell auch noch eine GTX 970, ich meine gelesen zuhaben das es evtl. Mit der Treibersoftware zusammenliegen kann?
Eine bestätigung von anderen Nutzern des Monitors wäre natürlich von vorteil... Gibt es denn Tests?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2018)

Wie heisst denn dein alter Monitor?


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ist ein Lg w2443 der allerdings schon einige Jahre alt ist..


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein TN mit 6bit+FRC.
Wie sehen deine Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Auflösung aus?


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

32Bit 8bpc RGB voll


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2018)

Auflösung WQHD 144Hz unter PC und nicht unter HD/UHD?


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

Wqhd 165 Hz ja


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Dezember 2018)

https://u.cubeupload.com/hzLmZE.png

Das Bild auf dem Schirm anzeigen und dann Foto machen und Posten.

Wie sind deine Gamma Einstellungen?


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Kannst du mal auf 144Hz und 120Hz stellen und schauen ob sich etwas verbessert ? Wäre theoretisch möglich, dass er beim OC auf 165Hz FRC deaktiviert und nur noch mit 6bit Farbtiefe läuft.
Interessant wäre auch noch ein Test per HDMI Kabel aber damit gehen in WQHD glaube nicht einmal 120Hz !? Und denk dran im Monitor Menü alles auf Standard aber Helligkeit runter auf 30.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo TE,

der Monitor ist das eine, die Qualität des dargestellten Bildes etwas ganz anderes. Dort liegen im Allgemeinen die Fehler. Starte diesen Test und schau Dir die Bilder auf Deinem Monitor an. Ich habe dasselbe "Problem" mit meinem Asus PG278QR und war zum Teil auch schockiert, merkte aber sehr schnell, dass es nur bestimmte Bilder trifft. Teilt man diese Bilder an User hier im Forum mit 10bit IPS Panel haben sie genau dieselben Abstufungen:
EIZO Monitortest

Jetzt schau Dir dieses Bild an und guck, ob Du in den unteren beiden farbigen Farbverläufen in Bordeauxrot und Purpur auch kleine Farbsprünge siehst. Die liegen am Bild, nicht am Monitor.
https://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Testbild-fuer-iMac-27-74868.html




TheComedian18 schrieb:


> https://u.cubeupload.com/hzLmZE.png


Ist das bei Dir ohne Übergänge? Da sehe ich mit meinem Monitor ebenso leichte Sprünge. Bei mir sieht das stark vergrößert, siehe Bild 2, so aus, die Farbwiedergabe ist vom Smartphone verzerrt und durch lange Belichtung stark verändert, die Abstufungen sieht man. Man sieht aber auch, dass zwischen den unterschiedlichen Farben kleine schwarze Umrandungen jeder Farbe sind, das sind typische Komprimierungsfehler. Wenn ich G-sync deaktiviere, sieht es ganz genauso aus, das hat nix mit G-sync zu tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






- Offtopic -


0ssi schrieb:


> ...Wenn deine Monitor Einstellungen "normal" sind und du hast Banding dann besitzt dein Monitor nur ein 6bit+FRC Panel.


Könntest Du einfach mal aufhören, Blödsinn zu schreiben. Wo immer ich Zitate von Dir lesen muss passiert das:


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Es ist kein Blödsinn denn ich habe auf dem Screenshot kein Colorbanding. Somit kann man bereits ausschließen, dass der Fehler im Content liegt, worauf du mit deinem Post hinaus willst.

Hätte ich ebenfalls Colorbanding dann hätte ich ihn schon darauf hingewiesen, dass der Fehler bereits im Bild liegt und genau wie du die Unterschied der Farbtiefe im Bildmaterial erklärt.

Was du über Colorbanding durch schlechten Content bzw. Codec basierte Kompressinsartefakte schreibst stimmt zwar aber es verkompliziert nur die Thematik. Soviel zu:


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Nachtrag, damit der Beitrag oben nicht von Bildern verfleddert wird, so sehen Farbverläufe von Bildern guter Qualität aus. Bild 1 ist ohne jedes Colour Banding, sobald aber die Bildqualität sinkt, in diesem Fall von 256bit auf 64bit und 8 bit tritt es auf. Es ist nicht der Monitor, es ist die Vorlage






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild 1: 256 bit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: 64 bit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: 16 bit




*


0ssi schrieb:


> Es ist kein Blödsinn denn ich habe auf dem Screenshot kein Colorbanding.


Dann mach doch bitte ein Foto


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann mach doch bitte ein Foto





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob du auf dem Foto Colorbanding siehst oder nicht !? 
Mach du auch ein Foto von seinem angehängten Screenshot aus dem Startpost.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Willst Du weiter trollen? Du sollst das Foto zeigen, welches bei mir Colour Banding zeigte und welches die Basis der Diskussion ist. Nicht irgend eines.
Es ist nicht zu fassen ...   

*Nachtrag: *
Ja, und selbst Dein Bild enthält Colour Banding, Betrachte ich es auf dem OLED meines Smartphones sieht man in den sehr dunklen Bereichen in der Mitte eindeutig Colour Banding. Und jetzt? Also hast Du ein 6bit  + FRC Panel? Oder was solltest Du uns sagen?


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Dezember 2018)

.....


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willst Du weiter trollen? Du sollst das Foto zeigen, welches bei mir Colour Banding zeigte und welches die Basis der Diskussion ist. Nicht irgend eines.


Ich sagte ich sehe auf dem Screenshot des TE (siehe Anhang im Startpost) auf meinem Monitor kein Colorbanding, er auf seinem Monitor aber schon. Du wolltest ein Foto, dass meine Aussage bestätigt.
Nun musst du sagen ob du auf dem Screenshot oder auf meinem Foto (wie der TE) Colorbanding siehst und zwar auf deinem Asus Monitor und nicht auf einem OLED ! Es ist nicht zu fassen.   
Wenn du behauptet, dass du im Gegensatz zum TE kein Colorbanding hast obwohl gleicher Monitor dann möchte ich davon ein Foto. Sieht man auf diesem Foto doch Colorbanding dann hast du gelogen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich sagte ich sehe auf dem Screenshot des TE (siehe Anhang im Startpost) auf meinem Monitor kein Colorbanding, er auf seinem Monitor aber schon. Du wolltest ein Foto, dass meine Aussage bestätigt.
> Nun musst du sagen ob du auf dem Screenshot oder auf meinem Foto (wie der TE) Colorbanding siehst und zwar auf deinem Asus Monitor und nicht auf einem OLED ! Es ist nicht zu fassen.
> Wenn du behauptet, dass du im Gegensatz zum TE kein Colorbanding hast obwohl gleicher Monitor dann möchte ich davon ein Foto. Sieht man auf diesem Foto doch Colorbanding dann hast du gelogen.



Was faselst Du? Es sind zusammenhangslose Sätze...

1. Irgendwo soll Colour Banding sein. Also gab es ein Testfoto, dort habe ich auch Colour Banding und schob es auf das Bild selber und nicht auf den Monitor, da ich bei gut erzeugten Bildern kein Colourbanding habe
2. Du behauptest, Du hast in dem Bild keines, darum bat ich Dich, genau das Testbild abzufotografíeren
3. Du sendest ein anderes Bild, behauptest, es gibt dort kein Colour Banding, dabei sieht man es deutlich

Was willst Du? Und das, nebenei bemerkt, findet so oder so ähnlich in jedem Deiner Beiträge statt. Ich ignoriere dich schon lange, aber hin und wieder, wenn Du Usenr groben Blödsinn erzählst, muss man es richtig stellen


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Dann darfst du nicht Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reißen denn meine ursprüngliche Aussage wurde von dir doch genau bestätigt. Du beziehst dich also auf das "Dawn" Bild und hast Colorbanding. Fazit: 6bit+FRC !!!
Das Witzige ist du siehst das Colorbanding wegen DEINES Monitor und begreifst nicht, dass DER die Ursache für das Colorbanding ist denn das "Dawn" Bild hat im Original gar kein Colorbanding. Was ist mir dir los ???

6bit+FRC sehen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich mir Dein verlinktes Foto auf einem guten OLED mit stufendloser Darstellung anschaue, sieht man Colour Banding.
Was willst Du uns also beweisen? Das Du ein 6BIT + FRC Panel hast

Und wie sieht es bei Dir mit 8Bit aus? Das Orignale Bild von *TheComedian18* ist besser, aber auch nicht perfekt


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage ist was willst du beweisen ? Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass wenn man auf dem Bild Colorbanding hat, es nur 6bit+FRC und kein echtes 8bit Panel ist ! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Du kommst hier in den Thread gepolter weil du denkst es liegt am Content/Bildmaterial und dein Asus hat ein natives 8bit Panel (Herstellerangabe) aber bestätigst uns genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

So ich hab die Einstellung des Monitors auf Standart gesetzt. Helligkeit auf 30, verschiedene Hz ausprobiert. Problem bleibt bestehen wenns denn eins ist( interessierterUser? Wenn du Battle.net besitzt guck doch eben mal ob das Problem bei dir auch besteht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

So dramatisch ist das aber nicht. Es ist nur ein TN Panel. Durch den geringen Kontrast und schlechten Schwarzwert wirkt das Banding in dunklen Bildinhalten etwas schlimmer.
Mit IPS wird es besser und mit VA noch besser. Dafür ist IPS mit G-Sync deutlich teurer und VA schliert leicht. Bei LCD muss man immer irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Dezember 2018)

MrNice1337 schrieb:


> So ich hab die Einstellung des Monitors auf Standart gesetzt. Helligkeit auf 30, verschiedene Hz ausprobiert. Problem bleibt bestehen wenns denn eins ist( interessierterUser? Wenn du Battle.net besitzt guck doch eben mal ob das Problem bei dir auch besteht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Gammawert ist falsch eingestellt, ich hatte das gleiche mit nem S2417DG von Dell.

Auf welchem Wert steht er denn?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

MrNice1337 schrieb:


> So ich hab die Einstellung des Monitors auf Standart gesetzt.


Einen Kompromiss muss man leider eingehen, im ganz dunklen Bereichen stoßen TN Panel an ihre Grenzen. Du siehst im Farbverlauf z.B. des Eizo Monitor Testes, dass der Monitor natürlich ein 8 Bit Panel hat, man sieht aber auch im Monitortest des Farbverlaufens im ganzen dunklen Bereich leichte Abstufungen. Bei mir hat eine Kalibrierung viel geholfen. Es ging mir vor allem um Farbtreue, wie*TheComedian18 *gerade schon gesagt hat, kann man mit den Gammawerten für Colour Banding viel erreichen

*1. Der Monitor *selber steht auf  im Reiter "Farbe"
Helligkeit 15 (passe ich je nach Tageszeit an, abends weniger, tagsüber mehr)
Kontrast 49
Farbtemperaur warm
Gamma 2,2

*
2. Nvidiatreiber*
Darüber hinaus habe ich im Nvidiatreiber jede Farbe einzeln eingestellt, da bemerkt man in der Farbtreue Unterschiede von 2% "deutlich", ich zumindest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es


Das ganze ist deshalb nicht ideal, weil die Nvidiaeinstellungen nicht in Fenster, also in Spielen, genutzt werden. Aber zumindest auf dem Desktop wurde es mehrklich besser, vor allem viel dunkler im Lichtschwachsenbereich, weshalb Colour banding minimiert wird. Der Monitor selber ist aber nur sehr grob einzustellen. Es scheint noch die Option zu geben, irgendwelche Kalibierungsdatein zu laden, da ich mit meinem Bild aber weitestgehend zufrieden bin, habe ich mich damit nicht weiter beschäftigt.

*3. Weitere Testbilder*
Und zum Schluss noch einmal Farbverläufe mit unterschiedlicher Qualität, Und schwups sehe ich auf meinem Bildschirm Unterschiede, die nur am Bild selber liegen und nicht am Monitor. Das 8 Bit Bild ist minimal gestuft, das 10 Bit Bild hat perfekt gleichmäßige Übergänge
*
10 Bit Bild*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=980989&d=1512831538

_*8 Bit Bild*_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=980990&d=1512831574

_*Farbverlauf*_
Auch dieses Bild stellt unser Monitor, laut Ossi ja nur ein billigst 6Bit + FRC Panel, sauber dar
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=980991&d=1512831755


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

Gamma steht auf 2,2. Ich werde die Einstellungen mal Testen und dann Feedback dazugeben! DANKE euch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Du kommst leider ums Testen nicht herum. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass meine Werte bei Dir ideal sind, weil "jedes Panel anderes ist". Wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit nimmt, kann es leicht verbessern. Und wie schon gesagt, im ganz dunklen Bereich haben TN Panel Nachteile, sehr viel liegt aber auch an der Qualität des darzustellenden Bildes.

Viel Erfolg! 

P.S.: Ich habe oben noch etwas ergänzt, unter Punkt 3. findest Du weitere Farbverläufe


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

PG278QR-Besitzer hier. Im Ausgangsbild vom TE kann ich nun wirklich kein Banding erkennen. Im "Dawn"-Testbild fallen die Übergänge jedoch deutlich auf. Meiner Erfahrung liegt das wirklich an der Qualität des Bildmaterials. Dass es sich hierbei automatisch um 6BIT+FRC handeln muss, halte ich für eine steile These. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch ein paar User mit >8BIT und IPS/VA-Monitoren, die Fotos bereitstellen können. Ich lass mich gerne bekehren, glaube aber kaum, dass die Übergänge deutlich besser aussehen bzw. verschwinden. Hatte auch den Asus PG279Q (IPS) hier. Bei dem sah es wirklich genau so aus. Beim DELL S2716DG natürlich deutlich schlimmer. Der Scenery-Mode ähnelt dem Dell im Auslieferungszustand schon sehr oder halt einfach Gamma auf 1.8 stellen. Übrigens benutze ich mittlerweile gerne den sRGB-Mode, um meine Augen zu schonen oder ggf. Gamma auf 2.5 mit Blaulichtfilter.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> Beim DELL S2716DG natürlich deutlich schlimmer.


Schlimmer als auf den Bildern hier im Thread ? Da würde ich gerne mal ein Vergleichsfoto sehen.


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Dezember 2018)

MrNice1337 schrieb:


> Gamma steht auf 2,2. Ich werde die Einstellungen mal Testen und dann Feedback dazugeben! DANKE euch



Die Panels sind leider alle von AUO Schrott, immerhin kannst du wenigstens deinen Gammawert hoffentlich per Hardwaresetting ändern.

Ich konnte das beim Dell nicht und da diese Gammaeinstellung wirklich alle Kompressionsartefakte sichtbar gemacht hatte, musste der Schirm auch wieder zurück.  Das sind Probleme die mein 6-Bit TN Panel von Anno XY garnicht kennt, diese Kompressionsartefakte bei dem Bild sind zwar vorhanden, aber man sieht die halt nicht.

Ich sehe sie genauso wenig bei meinem 10-Bit EIZO mit VA Panel, noch sehe ich sie bei meinem 8-Bit+FRC AOC mit VA Panel.

An sich würde ich mir nicht viel Kopf machen, du kannst kaufen was du willst, die Schirme werden mehr oder weniger alle so sein wie bei dir, weil die nur ein einziger Hersteller baut und der baut halt Schrott. Es gibt praktisch keinen G-Sync Monitor wo man keine Kompromisse eingehen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> Beim DELL S2716DG natürlich deutlich schlimmer.


Das ist ja auch ein 6 BIT + FRC Panel. Und ja, die Unterschiede zu 8 Bit würden mich bei gleichen Ausgangsbildern auch interessieren


----------



## MrNice1337 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ihr habt es auf den Punkt gebracht! Gamma ist hier das Zauberwort! Tatsächlich haben mir die Einstellungen von interessierterUser weiterholfen. Wenn ich über Nvidia die Gammaeinstellung änder wird es besser! Vielen vielen Dank an euch! Ihr habt mir weitergeholfen


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Dezember 2018)

MrNice1337 schrieb:


> Ihr habt es auf den Punkt gebracht! Gamma ist hier das Zauberwort! Tatsächlich haben mir die Einstellungen von interessierterUser weiterholfen. Wenn ich über Nvidia die Gammaeinstellung änder wird es besser! Vielen vielen Dank an euch! Ihr habt mir weitergeholfen��



Ändere die Gammaeinstellung am Monitor selbst, weil viele Spiele ignorieren die SW Gammaeinstellung von nvidia.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Das soll der Dell sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach den Gammawert ändern ist keine Lösung denn wenn Hell dunkler wird dann gibts bei Dunkel Blackcrush.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Ändere die Gammaeinstellung am Monitor selbst, weil viele Spiele ignorieren die SW Gammaeinstellung von nvidia.


Das geht halt nur sehr grob. 2.5, 2.2 und 1,8. Mit meinem Einstellungen kommt man auf ungefähr 2.0, aber wie gesagt, in Spielen gilt oft die Einstellung des Monitors. Zumindest auf dem Desktop ändert sich aber viel.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

Mein Dell ging schon vor langer Zeit zurück. Hauptsächlich aufgrund der fehlenden Gamma-Einstellung. Ich kann also leider nicht für Vergleiche herhalten. Damals hatte ich die Monitore mit diesem Bild als Desktop-Hintergrund verglichen https://u.cubeupload.com/nfZhrk.jpg und da hat der Dell am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das im Nachhinein nahezu identisch auf dem Asus (im Scenery-Mode) reproduzieren kann. Zum Glück hat der Asus einen Gamma-Regler und damit ist die Problematik deutlich besser hinnehmbar. Bei meinem alten liyama-TN (6BIT) waren die Übergänge zwar auch da, aber kaum zu sehen. Vielleicht begeben wir uns hier mit Vergleichen der Farbtiefe auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja, auch da habe ich Colour Banding umlaufend aber ich kann damit leben. Da sind für mich die Probleme mit Back Light Bleeding der IPS gravierender.

Das Foto macht es etwas schlimmer, es geht nur um den Rand des dunklen Bereiches, die Ecke unten links passt auf dem Foto gut zu dem, wie das Bild direkt auf dem Bildschim aussieht. Die Rasterung im rechten Drittel macht die Smartphonekamera. Nicht wirklich schön, tritt aber im realen Rechner leben selten auf.

Im direkten vergleich jetzt nochmal, ist das Foto doch schlechter, aber so im groben passt es in der Ecke unten links. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Foto ist etwas schlechter, aber so im groben drückt es aus, was an Übergängen sichtbar ist, es sind jetzt mehr Punkte dargestellt, das Originalbild ist harmonischer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, auch da habe ich Colour Banding umlaufend aber ich kann damit leben. Da sind für mich die Probleme mit Back Light Bleeding der IPS gravierender.


Volle Zustimmung!

Könntest du testweise mal das gleiche Bild im Scenery-Mode abfotografieren? Hab leider im Moment keine Möglichkeit dazu. Das wäre echt top! Die Übergänge ins Schwarz auf der rechten Seite des Bildes sind dann wirklich heftig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> Könntest du testweise mal das gleiche Bild im Scenery-Mode abfotografieren? .


 Was ist das?

Ich kenne doch diese Begriffe alle nicht 

Das hier habe ich gefunden und das es nur von Asus Grafikkarten genutzt wird. Ich hab eine Zotac, ich habe nur einen Asus Monitor
Splendid Mode: Scenery
[LCD Monitor] What is SplendidPlus Video Intelligence Technology? | Official Support | ASUS USA

Nebenbei bemerkt, danke für das Thema und die vielen Anregungen, da kann ich meinen Monitor auch noch weiter optimieren



Hier die Einstelloptionen, recht mein Monitor, links die Asus Seite mit dem Begriff Scenery





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

Der Asus hat doch voreingestellte Bildprofile. Davon dann den obersten nehmen (Scenery-Mode im Englischen). Um die Bildprofile zu wechseln, einfach die zweite Taste von unten betätigen und mit dem Stick navigieren. Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus bei dir!

1st Edit: 
Du hast doch den PG278QR oder hab ich das etwa falsch aufgefasst?

2nd Edit:
Du befindest dich momentan im Racing-Mode. Den nimmt man eigentlich auch, um die Bildeinstellungen zu optimieren. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte es diese PreSets beim PG278QR geben: Asus ROG PG248Q OSD Setup & Calibration.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> 1st Edit:
> Du hast doch den PG278QR oder hab ich das etwa falsch aufgefasst?


Den habe bestellt und es stand auf der Verpackung. Keine Ahnung was drin ist. 
Deine Anleitung ist aber zum älteren PG278Q

Nee, wie oben gesagt, habe ich nicht, dafür habe ich diese Punkte gefunden, die das Colour Banding aber eher verschlimmern...

Dunkelverstärkung und Adaptiver Kontrast, bringt aber nix...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreiten muss. Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber du hast die Bildprofile definitiv! Anstatt am Anfang direkt auf den Stick zu drücken, drück einfach mal nur die zweite Taste von unten (die über dem Ein-/Ausschalter), dann landest du direkt im Menü für die verschiedenen Bildprofile. Dann mit dem Stick navigieren und den Stick nochmal drücken, um zu übernehmen. Bitte nicht einfach am Anfang den Stick betätigen, damit landest du nämlich im erweiterten Einstellungsmenü für das ausgewählte Bildprofil. Du befindest dich nämlich gerade im Racing-Mode, wie man oben rechts in deinem Bild sehen kann. Keine Angst! Deine Einstellungen im Racing-Mode sind gespeichert und du kannst das Profil einfach wieder wechseln. Falls es nicht klappt, auch nicht schlimm. Es ist schon spät. Ich liefere das Foto dann einfach nach. Kann bloß ein paar Tage dauern. Die Bildprofile sind übrigens identisch zum PG278Q und PG248Q.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreiten muss. Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber du hast die Bildprofile definitiv! Anstatt am Anfang direkt auf den Stick zu drücken, drück einfach mal nur die zweite Taste von unten (die über dem Ein-/Ausschalter), dann landest du direkt im Menü für die verschiedenen Bildprofile. Dann mit dem Stick navigieren und den Stick nochmal drücken, um zu übernehmen. Bitte nicht einfach am Anfang den Stick betätigen, damit landest du nämlich im erweiterten Einstellungsmenü für das ausgewählte Bildprofil. Du befindest dich nämlich gerade im Racing-Mode, wie man oben rechts in deinem Bild sehen kann. Keine Angst! Deine Einstellungen im Racing-Mode sind gespeichert und du kannst das Profil einfach wieder wechseln. Falls es nicht klappt, auch nicht schlimm. Es ist schon spät. Ich liefere das Foto dann einfach nach. Kann bloß ein paar Tage dauern.


Ist kein nerven, ich suche ja selber. Und nee, da ist nichts. 
Ich habe alle Tasten und alle Einstellungen durch 

- Ganz oben ist der Joystick

- Die Taste dadrunter öffner vier Symbole, an denen ich nichts einstellen kann

- Die dritte von oben ist Fadenkreuz, Timer, FPS und Anzeigeausrichtubg

- Die vierte von oben ist an und aus



Bleibt die Frage, was ich mit der zweiten Taste machen kann, das muss ich noch heraus bekommen. 
Und nicht so schnell, ich bin fast sechzig. ....


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich falle langsam vom Glauben ab  Vielleicht gibts ja verschiedene Revisionen von dem Monitor. Ich gehe auch mal alles durch: Oben ist der Joystick und darunter kommen 4 Tasten:

- Ganz oben ist der Joystick -Check-

- Die Taste dadrunter öffnet vier Symbole, an denen ich nichts einstellen kann -Check- (1.Taste)

- Die dritte von oben ist Fadenkreuz, Timer, FPS und Anzeigeausrichtung - Check- (Das ist aber die 2.Taste bei mir)

- Jetzt kommen die Bildprofile (3.Taste)

- Die vierte von oben ist an und aus -Check- (4.Taste)

Du kannst auch die 1. Taste mit den Symbolen drücken und dann die Taste neben dem Monitorsymbol mit einem "G" drin betätigen. Dann landest du auch in der Profilauswahl. Das ist auch aber auch die 3. Taste von oben (über dem Ein-/Ausschalter). Halt nur ein Umweg. Im Deutschen heisst der Scenery-Mode übrigens "Landschaftsmodus". Ich nenne den Banding-Modus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Mein Tastsinn, jetzt habe ich hinter den Monitor geschaut ...
Ja gut, da ist ja noch eine Taste.. aber die ist tiefer und anders rum...
Die habe ich von vorne tastend nicht gespürt. Ich werde alt...

Was soll ich testen? Ich habe jetzt alle durch, ich war im Rennmodus
Die anderen machen es im Wesentlichen heller, das Colour Banding
bleibt gleich ausgeprägt.

Damit es eine sinnvolle Vergleichbarkeit gäbe, müsste zu zuerst
meine Einstellungen im Nvidiatreiber ändern und das mache ich
nicht. Mein "Rennmodus" ist ja nicht mehr das vorgefertigte 
Modul.

Ich Spielen werde ich die Moden mal ausprobieren, Das klingt
gut. Danke

Da gibt es:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

In der Tat, die ist wirklich schwerer zu ertasten, da kein wirkliches Profil.

Bitte einmal den Landschaftsmodus auswählen und mit diesem Bild testen https://u.cubeupload.com/nfZhrk.jpg und abfotografieren. Die Übergänge ins Schwarz, insbesondere auf der rechten Seite des Bildes sollten deutlich auffallen. Ein Foto davon wäre super! Danke für deine Geduld und Mühe!

Edit:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit es eine sinnvolle Vergleichbarkeit gäbe, müsste zu zuerst
> meine Einstellungen im Nvidiatreiber ändern und das mache ich
> nicht. Mein "Rennmodus" ist ja nicht mehr das vorgefertigte
> Modul.


Kann ich verstehen. Deine NVIDIA-Einstellungen werden das Banding wohl reduzieren. Ich mach die Tage mal ein Foto. Die Übergänge sind im Landschaftsmodus wirklich um Einiges deutlicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Nur das rechte Drittel, die Kamera kommt aber an ihre Grenzen. Sie überzeichnet 
Schön wirkt der RGB Modus, aber nur von der Brillianz, Mein Treiber Einstellungen 
überlagern alle Presets, die Unterschied sieht man vor allem beim Männeken  und 
der Fahne


1.: bisherige Einstellungen, Rennmodus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2.: Preset Landschaft, aber trotzdem meine Treiber Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyus (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mal testweise den Gamma-Regler in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung wie bei dir auf 0.91 geändert (Landschaftsmodus beim ASUS). Wie erwartet, sind die Übergänge auch weniger ausgeprägt und fließender. Zurück auf 1.0 stechen sie wieder deutlich heraus und ziehen sich sogar viel weiter nach rechts ins Bild. So sah es beim Dell auch aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2018)

Nachtrag: ich habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig rum gespielt und den Gammawert aus 2,5 gestellt und schwups ist das Colour Banding stark reduziert. Dazu muss ich jetzt nur noch neue Farb- und Kontrastwerte finden. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. 

Einfach mal ein wenig ausprobieren


----------



## MrNice1337 (20. Dezember 2018)

Super Dank dir für die Info!


----------



## LaVolpe (20. Dezember 2018)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> https://u.cubeupload.com/hzLmZE.png
> 
> Das Bild auf dem Schirm anzeigen und dann Foto machen und Posten.
> 
> Wie sind deine Gamma Einstellungen?



Also bei mir sieht dad Bild immer total kacke aus und hat Banding.
Sowohl auf einem TN 6+FRC, IPS 8bit, IPS Handy Display, OLED Handy & OLED TV.
Überall krasses Banding.


----------



## franksteel (21. Dezember 2018)

****, da kann man rumschrauben wie man will.  Es liegt am monitor...*******!


----------

